# Weather websites



## D_Yurik (Nov 4, 2008)

what web site do you guys think is the most accurate?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

www.accuweather.com is pretty good


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

ColliganLands;626071 said:


> www.accuweather.com is pretty good


^^^^^^^^^^^agreed.


----------



## VBR (Oct 21, 2008)

i use weather underground (the weather not the terrorists LOL) 
www.wunderground.com


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a combination of Accuweather & the National Weather Service. Usually if they disagree and I average them, it comes out close.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

www.noaa.gov seems to be the most reliable to me. hourly graphs are very helpful


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/states.php click on your state and then click on "Forcast discussion" They have a few offices per state usually so make sure you pick the NWS office discussion nearest you or else it really wont work. 7 out of 10 local news outlets will almost read these verbatum on the 11pm forcast. Well they kindof translate them sometimes. Read them for a while and you will figure it out. No joke sometimes you will hear a local Met read full statements from it. If you find a met that isn't reading from it stick with them they probably know thier stuff.


----------

